# Rescue Cat for Adoption in Greater Toronto Area



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

As some as you know as well as being a hedgehog enthusiast I am also a great lover of cats.
I volunteer for a cat rescue called ARK and right now I am fostering a sweet kitty that I found lost and disheveled several weeks ago.
He has since been vet checked and vaccinated (was already fixed) and was given the go ahead to be adopted. 
Usually I do not foster cats because I live in a small space and have two cats of my own however, the other fosters did not have any room for him and I was not about to put him out in the street so therefore it has been quite a challenge to foster him and I am hoping someone will open their home to him sooner rather than later.
Because he is a bit older (7) he is being offered for a donation of $45 to the rescue to help cover some of the costs of his vet bills, comparable to the usual adoption fee of $100.
He is an amazingly affectionate cat and is a bit scared of other cats but will warm up over time. Please contact me if you would need more details or would be willing to adopt this cat, or if you'd like to see this cat. He is the perfect lap cat. Please consider adopting him


----------

